# Upgrading from -STABLE to -RELEASE



## bsduck (Dec 25, 2021)

Hello,

I'm probably going to run 13.0-STABLE for a while (reason here), but I don't plan to keep running it once 13.1-RELEASE is available.

Will it be possible to upgrade from 13.0-STABLE to 13.1-RELEASE, and then use binary upgrades again as I'm used to?
Is there anything in particular I should be aware of?


----------



## covacat (Dec 25, 2021)

yes


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 28, 2021)

bsduck said:


> … upgrade from 13.0-STABLE to 13.1-RELEASE, …



Yeah, await appearance of releng/13.1 (not yet at <https://cgit.freebsd.org/src/?h=releng/13.1>) then you might like to test during the release engineering phase. 

Re: the schedule, 









						FreeBSD release engineering
					

The FreeBSD Project | FreeBSD Release Engineering   13.1-RELEASE estimated some time in early 2022 at .   for an official release schedule does not yet exist.    release schedule is that there's a release every 6 months. FreeBSD 12.3 is up next, that will be released some time in December...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------

